
Fundamental RPGology - networked
http://rpgmaker.net/events/rpgology/
======
perlgeek
An idea, stolen from the "The Dark Eye" (TDE) (pen&paper RPG) is that
different weapons have different distance ranges, and you need successful
actions to change the current distance. (Yes, I know, it introduces a second
gauge)

IIRC in TDE there are four distances, one for very long weapons (like
Halberd), one in between for two-handed swords and the like, one for normal
sword fights, and one for hand fights and knifes.

And of course a Halberd is no use to use if the opponent is only half a meter
away with a knife.

So different weapons have different penalties based on the distance; changing
weapons costs time, which your opponent can use against you; changing distance
also costs time (for example with feints that keep the enemy at their current
spot, and give you freedom to move away).

Then you have different skills for different weapons, and general skills for
actions like switching weapons, changing distance and the like.

I'm now tempted to try making a battle system based on that, but I fear time
constraints (two small children at home...) make it unlikely that something
good comes out.

------
DanBC
I think Button Men got short mêlée fighting just right.

A handful of dice and a few minutes.

[http://www.cheapass.com/node/39](http://www.cheapass.com/node/39)

------
thirdtruck
Very intrigued. I want to draft some "one-hour RPGs" \-- short stories instead
of the usual epic -- and this research will help.

And if you're a HN reader familiar with RPG Maker, give me a shout (rpg at
thirdtruck dot org). I'm excited at the prospect of collaborating.

~~~
swimfar
Short story equivalents of RPG's sound interesting. I still enjoy RPGs, but
often can't make the time commitment to play them. Do you know of commercial
or polished freeware examples of games like that? At the extreme end of the
spectrum is Half-Minute Hero[1]. (As one of the reviews says, maybe more
puzzle than RPG). If you haven't played it, you might want to check it out.

[1]
[http://store.steampowered.com/app/214830/](http://store.steampowered.com/app/214830/)

~~~
tmountain
I really enjoy Desktop Dungeons. It's easy to pick up for a short play session
and then put it down. The game mechanics are simple on the surface, but some
deep thinking is required to master the more difficult dungeons.

[http://www.desktopdungeons.net/](http://www.desktopdungeons.net/)

It's also available on Steam.

------
thirdtruck
I want to combine this with my idea of accidentally summoning elder gods with
the forgotten Greek alphabet ASCII character set...

------
cmdrfred
With this and kivy (posted yesterday) I now have a new project to work on :)

------
hellbanner
So who is actually doing this?

